# Snake ID



## zack13 (Apr 4, 2011)

Can anyone ID this guy? Found on the road on North Head in Sydney.


----------



## woody101 (Apr 4, 2011)

whip snake ??? my guess lets see if im wrong


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 4, 2011)

Whipsnake.


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like a yellow faced whip snake to me


----------



## jase75 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yellow Faced Whip Snake


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 4, 2011)

Yellow Faced Whipsnake 
EDIT: Damn, not quick enough.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks that is what I thought as well just wasn't sure.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 4, 2011)

The black comma around the eye bordered with yellow is diagnostic. Aswell as being of very thin body build and olive-green to grey colouration on top.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 5, 2011)

_Demansia psammophis psammophis_ being the scientific name.


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a yellowfaced whip


----------

